# basketball related injury questions



## bballnoob (Apr 15, 2012)

hey im new here and i dont know if this would be the correct place to post this. i just had a distal fibula fracture while playing basketball and i have healed up and am slowly getting back into doing some playing. i didnt think of it when talking to dr. and i dont want to set up a new appointment and get charged just to ask a question. so here it is...

i was wondering if anyone here has suffered this (i roll my ankles alot) and if so what did you do to stop doing it and is there an ankle brace/support that you would recommend?

thanks!!!!


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

I broke my left ankle in high school, and since then i have sprained it at least a half dozen times. I now use a leather high ankle support... wrap it up tight and pray for the best.. thats all you can do


----------



## bballnoob (Apr 15, 2012)

roux2dope said:


> I broke my left ankle in high school, and since then i have sprained it at least a half dozen times. I now use a leather high ankle support... wrap it up tight and pray for the best.. thats all you can do


alright thanks man, sucks to hear you still are spraining it but i guess it happens...

and thanks for the speedy response


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

bballnoob said:


> alright thanks man, sucks to hear you still are spraining it but i guess it happens...
> 
> and thanks for the speedy response


Yeah, once those ligaments get stretched out the strength is never the same.. its just something you have to live with


----------



## bballnoob (Apr 15, 2012)

roux2dope said:


> Yeah, once those ligaments get stretched out the strength is never the same.. its just something you have to live with


know of any good exercises to do to atleast help a bit?


----------



## roux (Jun 20, 2006)

bballnoob said:


> know of any good exercises to do to atleast help a bit?


not off hand no... im sure you can find something on the internet


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Back in high school I only had minor sprains, but in my 4th year in University this year I broke my foot and had a high ankle sprain, and then a couple of months later I had a small fracture in my ankle. After it healed the workouts I've been doing have consisted of using a rubber band, something like this








with that workout you're just stretching away from the your body, and just google a couple of different ones but that band is very good at making your ankle feel stronger.

As far as ankle braces, depending on how competitive you're playing it would probably be better to have your ankle taped up if you can afford it and if you can find someone that knows how to do it the right way. If not what roux said is fine, I've just personally found that taping it gives you the feeling like nothing ever happened to it, while a brace feels like it's hindering you and adding thickness to your ankle and shoe.


----------

